# Can you use rock wool insulation for glowing embers?



## j123jam (Feb 4, 2020)

I've nearly finished a gas fireplace remodel and I want to add some "glowing embers" to my burners around the fake logs. There were some before that remodel but I cleaned them out.

I see plenty of "glowing embers" products on Amazon that appear to be bits of rock wool and sell for around $14 per 6oz bag.

I have some leftover Roxul AFB insulation from the project, which is nothing more than fireproof rock wool. So can I just break up the insulation and use it instead of buying rock wool that's specifically sold for fireplace glowing embers? Since it's fireproof insulation it seems totally reasonable to me, but I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## StroggCore (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, Rockwool is good enough.


----------

